# EDM setup for the Hobbyist!



## Latinrascalrg1 (Mar 30, 2019)

I seen this new system for Electrical Discharge Machining targeted at small businesses and home hobbyists and had to share.  I didn't catch a price but am interested in the cost of the controller portion.  Anyway I thought some of you all might enjoy it so here ya go.....


----------



## Reddinr (Mar 30, 2019)

So, I went down that rabbit hole and watched several of BAXEDM's videos.  It looks to be a quality, well thought through piece of gear.  It is roughly $3300 US for the generator on their web store.  I bet it would be a fun project.


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 30, 2019)

We paid over 30k for our hole popper 4 years ago.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Mar 30, 2019)

Wow 30 G's!!!  So I guess $3300 is a really good deal if your in the market for one!


----------



## Superburban (Mar 30, 2019)

Is a good overview of what is needed, I did not realize there was so much to them.


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 30, 2019)

We have the RH3525, smallest we use it for is 0.008” holes. Usually we burn a 0.020” start hole for the wire EDM machines. We have the tubes for 0.250” holes. The tubes are hollow and in the larger sizes one ends up with a slug that is slightly smaller than the interior of the tube, usually by about 0.002-3” per side. Just like wire EDM, the tube cuts larger than its diameter. BTW the tubes are a consumable part.









						Fine-hole Drilling EDMs Lineup Electrical Discharge Machines (EDM) | MITSUBISHI ELECTRIC FA
					

Mitsubishi Electric's factory automation website offers the latest product information, technical documentation and brochures related to our Fine-hole Drilling Electrical Discharge Machines.



					www.mitsubishielectric.com


----------



## killswitch505 (Mar 30, 2019)

Well I know what I’m gonna be YouTube’n tonight thanks for the share


----------



## Karl_T (Mar 31, 2019)

FWIW, used industrial EDMs go for a song. I gave $500 for mine.


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 31, 2019)

Our shipping costs is over $500 to the shop.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Mar 31, 2019)

Karl_T said:


> FWIW, used industrial EDMs go for a song. I gave $500 for mine.



Maybe but I've personally never come across one at that price that didn't also take up your entire workshops floorspace!


----------



## Holescreek (Mar 31, 2019)

At the current exchange rate the base cost of the Arc generator by itself is $3850.  So far I've made it more than 40 years without needing one of these machines at all.  You can throw away a lot of parts and start over for that kind of money.


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 31, 2019)

Expensive if only one person is using it, but use it commercially getting broken off taps/bolts out of a part with 50 hours of labor or emergency repairs can pay for the machine pretty quickly.


----------

